# Powerflex TT (Mk3) Bushings



## [email protected] (Jun 20, 2014)

Powerflex has extensive experience in automotive suspension and chassis systems and has combined these design skills with advanced polyurethane manufacturing techniques to lead to the development of a growing range of high-performance polyurethane components for your *TT (Mk3)*.



Powerflex polyurethane durometer is standardized per fitment and location. This takes out the guess work, so when you choose the Street option, you know our design engineers have selected the optimal urethane hardness for your specific application. Many parts are also available in our Black Series for track and autocross performance—where NVH is less important.

Go to our *TT (Mk3)* page for the full listing of all available Powerflex components (more to be added as they're developed). 



Upgrade your TT with high-performance bushings that won't cause vibration or noise and include a *Lifetime Warranty!*

NOTE: Powerflex grease is supplied with every bushing set, and they will rarely need re-lubing due to the unique grooves and knurls cast into the material to hold the lubricant.


----------

